# Re: [EVDL] VW Fastback



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] VW Fastback*

They are nice looking cars - I'm with you on them being a good
alternative to the Ghia.

Not sure how many batteries you could carry, space wise - engine
compartment looks tiny, probably just getting a motor and controller,
contactors, etc back there. From the pics I'm looking at, doesn't look
like the front trunk isn't very roomy either. Here's a cutaway image,
might help someone suggest battery locations - you'll be cutting up
sheet metal to fit them, I bet:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/archives/lit/kabello/type3explodedlowres.jpg

Got the year that you are looking at? Easy to find the specs (weight,
capacity, etc) if we know that.

Been a fair bit of VW discussion over here on the EVDL lately. To top
it off, yesterday someone on a VW Bus forum I frequent started asking
questions about converting a bus. And of course, someone chimed in
with the solar panel idea.  I was impressed though, it was shot down
fairly quickly based on the limited amount of watts you could generate
(surprised to see that outside a collection of experts like this -
sounds like more and more people are looking into homemade BEVs).

Ben



> gottdi <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Would one of these be a decent EV? I like the Fastback for it's suspension,
> > ride quality, interior room and style. I feel it may just make a nice EV. I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] VW Fastback*

Ben,

I've been thinking more about the VW Fastback and I think that the 
newer VW Golf/Corrado/Scirrocco/Fox style car may just be one of the 
better avenues to go with. They are proven and there are plenty to 
find and parts are easy to find and best of all they are easy to work 
on. I have had a few of them. One issue with the Fastback is that 
once you install the motor and stuff then pack in the batteries you 
no longer have good access to the engine compartment to work on the 
motor if needed. You'd need to remove all the batteries rather than 
some of them. That trunk area on the 69 and older ones is pretty big. 
I'd bet I could stuff a good 8 to 10 12v batteries of normal size in 
there. If you remove that fuel tank and build a box to fit the space 
you have plenty of room up front to put a bunch of batteries as well. 
A few may need to be put in the back seat area.

I think I will pass on that car no matter how cool it is. I need 
practical.

Pete




> Ben wrote:
> 
> > They are nice looking cars - I'm with you on them being a good
> > alternative to the Ghia.
> ...


----------

